# Can somebody tell me about the Rocket City Furmeet?



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi. One day, I decided to Google up 'furry conventions in Huntsville, Alabama'. There was one I found in that area called 'Rocket City Furmeet', and I've found their website. Can anyone around the Huntsville area who's been there tell me about it, and what it was like? I've never been to a convention before, and I'm interested to hear we even have one in Huntsville.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Rocket_City_Furmeet

Here you go. Just about everything you want to know about the con and details about every year they've run.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2009)

There's also an information sim in SL, and its usually pretty decently populated.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

its AWsome... you will find lots of friend form far and wide  if you go


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm also interested in going to RCFM... 
though I may not get the chance to do so for a few years.

I just might be goin _this_ year!


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

I hang out at the RCFM Sim in SL from time to time when I go there.  The staff who works on the Sim itself is really nice and friendly, and most of them head up the actual convention itself.  I can say from experience after chatting with them all that going to the real RCFM would be something fun to do, an enjoyable experience, and it's run by a professional group of good people.

That being said, the real RCFM is too far south for me to attend, so in the meantime I just drop by the Sim from time to time to have a bit of fun


----------

